# Rhinestone transfer on a nylon gym bag



## All Star Sports (Nov 26, 2010)

I want to place a rhinestone transfer on a nylon gym bag with a plastic/rubber trim. Has anyone done this without the trim melting. If so, how was it done.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been told several times that the rhinestones do not stick to the nylon long term. But someone else can chime in if they know differently.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you found a solution? Wonder if a rhinestone decal would work. Has anyone tried this on nylon?


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't say we've done any long term testing with rhinestone decal material on nylon, but it seems like a good solution.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would think the decal would peel at the edges over time as it is not meant to bend and flex. Always worth a try though!


----------

